# Flexy bindings to suit my jib board



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I only have experience with the Bosses. I love mine on my freestyle stick. Have 0 desire to replace them.

http://www.snowboards.net/snowboard...ntent=390Boss&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net


----------



## speaktobrett (Nov 10, 2011)

Leo said:


> I only have experience with the Bosses. I love mine on my freestyle stick. Have 0 desire to replace them.
> 
> Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings 2012


Do they have much flex? How do they react off jumps and on rails?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

If you want really flexible bindings, try the Flux RK30 or K2 hurrithanes. The 390Boss are more mid flex bindings like the Cartels.


----------



## speaktobrett (Nov 10, 2011)

earl_je said:


> If you want really flexible bindings, try the Flux RK30 or K2 hurrithanes. The 390Boss are more mid flex bindings like the Cartels.


Well I'm not really sure to be honest... I just want a decent set of bindings to suit my board.

And I'm a bit on unsure on what to get!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Raiden Zeros. You'll love em


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Zero's or Rome Mob.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sell ya my '10/11 contrabands...


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Be careful getting the Mobs though. If you plan on riding your board with these bindings within the next few weeks, you're not gonna be using mobs. They just left the factory for stores today. So if you're ordering online, it'll be a while. I'm getting my Mobs soon hopefully, ordered them in August. 

Not saying don't get it, just know that^.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck it get some baseless bindings. That'll give you flex and feel.


----------



## Chump (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a pair of Raiden Phantoms ready for this season, i also have a pair of flux ds 45 (urethane back ones) sitting idle after being hammered over the past season. I havent ridden with the Raidens yet, but just standing in the board they feel a million times stiffer after spending over a season in the flux's. If you want soft bindings i don't recommend the phantoms, look at finding an old pair of Flux ds 45 or even the new version of them, i believe they could be called the flux ds 30, correct me if im wrong though


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

Chump said:


> I have a pair of Raiden Phantoms ready for this season, i also have a pair of flux ds 45 (urethane back ones) sitting idle after being hammered over the past season. I havent ridden with the Raidens yet, but just standing in the board they feel a million times stiffer after spending over a season in the flux's. If you want soft bindings i don't recommend the phantoms, look at finding an old pair of Flux ds 45 or even the new version of them, i believe they could be called the flux ds 30, correct me if im wrong though


Yeah the DS 45's are now DS 30's. I bought a pair and love them.


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck it get some baseless bindings. That'll give you flex and feel.


Damn do I miss those.. (sadly I kinda mean it )


----------



## t1nson (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah I just bought a Rome Artifact Rocker too, having the biggest trouble deciding on the binding. I bought Union Flites never mounted them and returned them due to people telling me the over-ratedness. I have last years Force and love them.

I had my eyes on the Flux RK30, Ride Rodeo, Ride Capo, Rome 390, or K2 Company, and K2 Formula. Anyone have experiences with any of those listed?

I want something that's pretty good on dampening, presses, butters and some carving.


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

If you are looking for flex go with the Flux. The RK30 urethane highback will be soft side to side and give you the nice softness you are looking for, but front to back it holds a stiff spine. You have the response you want when carving front to back and for landing jumps and rails, but you will have a good amount of movement and flex side to side.


----------

